# BMQ/SQ Aldershot NS June 29th



## Matt PEI (26 Jun 2010)

Hey everyone im just wondering if anyone here is going to BMQ/SQ in Aldershot NS i just got sworn in 2 days ago and im leaving for there tuesday!  ;D


----------



## owa (29 Jun 2010)

My friend Brett Beaton left today as well.


----------



## NSDreamer (3 Jul 2010)

Pte. Beaton! He just rode up for weekend leave in the car with me bwaha. Good soldier so far!


----------



## owa (8 Jul 2010)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Pte. Beaton! He just rode up for weekend leave in the car with me bwaha. Good soldier so far!



Haha, I called him on Canada Day and he was quite happy to have the weekend off.  I think he was also drunk.  If you get a chance to talk to him, mention Alan, he'll tell you some embarassing stories about me.


----------



## NSDreamer (10 Jul 2010)

Haha, I'll be sure to do that in mess hall  ;D -End thread hijack!-


----------

